# Table top thickness



## TimC (Sep 17, 2009)

Is 5/8" thick redoak too thin for a kitchen table. The approx. size is 4'x7'. The redoak that I have cupped and I can get just below 3/4" thick when planned.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Tim-Should be OK … I used 5/8" pine (glued-up panels) for a table I built for my wife's sewing room.

-Gerry


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

In terms of functionality, 5/8th should be fine. With respect to aesthetics, you may want to do something on the edges to create the impression that it is thicker. 5/8ths will look thin to the observer.


----------



## jennsanjines (Nov 12, 2012)

I know this is an older thread but I was wondering if any of you had a picture of how any 5/8" tops turned out. We bought some lumber today and the guy said it was an inch thick, husband went, (no tape) and got home and surprise its 5/8" thick. I am making a 4'x9' long table. It has old saw marks on it so I will not be sanding or planing it hardly at all. Any advice? I thought about doing what richgreer said by making it look thicker but not sure I want to put the time into it if the 5/8 will work.
Thanks


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Personally I would not go less than 5/8, 3/4 is more like it ad as sggested put a nice edging on it to make it look thicker and a Apron maybe which will also give it some strength. So if your stock right now is at 5/8 and you still have to clean it up I bet your going to lose close to 1/4 inch to get both sides done right.

Another suggestion….. If I was in a pinch and this was all I had to work with on lumber, try getting some MDF and laminate the oak to it. Put a nice edging on it and go from there….. 4×9 is a good size table….


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

5/8" is OK, but as noted above, aesthetics demands it be thicker. That is easy to accomplish by bonding it to a piece of MDF or plywood and a decorative edge 1-1/2" thick.

Jennsanjines; Aesthetically, 5/8" thick will not work. It will look like s***, but if it's acceptable to you, go for it.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Probably too thin at that point. 
Aesthetically I like 1-1/4" for large tabletops.
Structurally 3/4" might work, but it won't look very robust.
5/8" would need some serious support from the table frame members. 
The following two pics show a 1-1/4" top. That allowed me to use rather sparse support members.
















The next two pics show a 7/8" top. That requires an apron in the design to properly support the top.


----------

